
ICO publishes annual report covering an ‘unprecedented’ year - iam-TJ
https://ico.org.uk/about-the-ico/news-and-events/news-and-blogs/2019/07/ico-publishes-annual-report/
======
iam-TJ
I posted this primarily to draw attention to the massive increase in contacts
and complaints by the UK public due to GDPR and their rapidly growing
awareness of protection of personal data.

